# Vintage Sears Meat Grinder: Help Painting Surface



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

I wouldn't paint. Just clean. Paint chips could come off and go into the meat.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd take it and have it powder coated or replated. Not DIY jobs.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Its retro on its own, why try and change it from its original state. I'd just clean it


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It has a tin coating----I agree Polish it paint might not stick----

If you do choose to paint it --Spray cans---a primer designed for galvanized would be the choice--then a couple of coats with a high quality gloss enamel---Expect the oils from the meat to cause paint failure---


----------



## soapage (Nov 27, 2012)

well I guess I will just clean and polish the stainless steel and keep the original finish.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's not stainless steel---it's a base metal with a coating of tin----


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

With a felt polishing wheel and polishing compound, I bet it would clean up and look great.

Had another thought, would the tin coating be too thin to polish?


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Get it sandblasted with corn husks.Looks like cast aluminum.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Anodize!


----------

